# Wheel sizes? Rota wheels?



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

I know the bolt pattern is 4x100 but for I can't seem to remember what the offset is, I want to say it's 42 but I don't know for sure. I have my eye on a set of Rota wheels. For that matter does anyone have Rota's and are they happy with their purchase?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> I know the bolt pattern is 4x100 but for I can't seem to remember what the offset is, I want to say it's 42 but I don't know for sure. I have my eye on a set of Rota wheels. For that matter does anyone have Rota's and are they happy with their purchase?


im pretty sure your correct with the 42mm offset


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> I know the bolt pattern is 4x100 but for I can't seem to remember what the offset is, I want to say it's 42 but I don't know for sure. I have my eye on a set of Rota wheels. For that matter does anyone have Rota's and are they happy with their purchase?


+42 is correct, but if you want a more aggressive stance that lines up with the body really nice go for +37 or something like that.
I'm pretty sure anything from +35 to +45 will fit.
the lower you go the further out in the wheel wells the wheels will be.
I'm dropped 2" and no rubbin with the +37.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

So then what of the Rota's?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

iv heard rotas are great wheels


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

My younger brother is a Honda guy, and they are all big on the Rotas. I looked at them before I decided on the Konigs. A couple of people told me to make sure you buy the Rota wheels from somebody who has what you want on stock because if you need to order them it takes a while to get. Supposedly a light wheel for the money also.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

astreamk1 said:


> Supposedly a light wheel for the money also.


iv heard the same. it seems like the lightest wheels for the money


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

OEM offset is 40 mm. You can run between 38 and 42 if your in the 16" or less category. 

Rota and Konig are pretty much the same thing. Rota's are decent however there are some horror stories behind them. The Sub Zero's are known to crack, I personally cracked a wheel with a very MINOR off track excursion, I was surprised they cracked in fact. I would not use them for track use. They are good street wheels for the $$$.


----------



## primerblack200sx (Aug 29, 2004)

i have rota cobra's 15" rims....theyre about 13 lbs each...got the set for $500 no tires..been on my car for about 7 years....so far so good...rims in good condition...just minor dings from daily driving


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

primerblack200sx said:


> i have rota cobra's 15" rims....theyre about 13 lbs each...got the set for $500 no tires..been on my car for about 7 years....so far so good...rims in good condition...just minor dings from daily driving


crap that's light.

The ones I bought are 10 pounds heavier than the stock steelies. (I think that weighs in at 35 pounds, but I can't remember. It might be 25.) Either way... those are light. (Especially considering that I blew over $700 dollars for the rims and tires.) Another lesson learned... research more.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

wes said:


> OEM offset is 40 mm. You can run between 38 and 42 if your in the 16" or less category.
> 
> Rota and Konig are pretty much the same thing. Rota's are decent however there are some horror stories behind them. The Sub Zero's are known to crack, I personally cracked a wheel with a very MINOR off track excursion, I was surprised they cracked in fact. I would not use them for track use. They are good street wheels for the $$$.


Great, those were the ones that I was looking at, I guess the search continues... I can't justify them if they are heaver than 15lbs for a 16 inch, but on the other hand I want a wheel that looks good. If money was not a factor at all I would get a set of Advan RG's


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

I went with the Konig Hurrys over the Rotas mainly because I could get the style I wanted. Ended up being $390 shipped for 4 15"x7" w/40 mm offset (including install kit). ordered through buywheelstoday.com were on my doorstep in 2 days . They are super light, somewhere between 12/13lbs each.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

like was said earlier
rota and konig are pretty much the same thing
actually ive heard rota makes wheels for a few different companies

if you look on the back side of most konig wheels you'll see 'rota' stamped into the metal

just be sure and get all the specs on the wheels you want before buying them

you dont wanna be stuck with a set of 25lb 16s


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> Great, those were the ones that I was looking at, I guess the search continues... I can't justify them if they are heaver than 15lbs for a 16 inch, but on the other hand I want a wheel that looks good. If money was not a factor at all I would get a set of Advan RG's


The Konig Helium's are a nice looking wheel that I have heard good things about. Are also lite weight And they are all made by the same place... 

Otherwise expect to pay a little bit more for a quality wheel. The centerline wheels are nice and lght however I don't really like any of the styles.

I personally have Enkei RPF 1's that i like very much, I also have a set of the old stand by Kosei K1's which are AWESOME quality wheels for the $$.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

wes said:


> The Konig Helium's are a nice looking wheel that I have heard good things about. Are also lite weight And they are all made by the same place...
> 
> Otherwise expect to pay a little bit more for a quality wheel. The centerline wheels are nice and lght however I don't really like any of the styles.
> 
> I personally have Enkei RPF 1's that i like very much, I also have a set of the old stand by Kosei K1's which are AWESOME quality wheels for the $$.


I will have to agree about the K1's... I love mine. Especially for the $$$. I like the weight and style. I've gotten lots of compliments, and ever since I started racing autocross I've seen them on lots of different cars including IS300, fiero, miata, etc.... I guess I don't have bad taste after all.


----------



## STRATTON (Sep 10, 2003)

go to www.edgeracing.com go to flik wheels look at the blast-c 11.9 pounds each. with tires, mounted balanced, lug nuts, and centercaps to your door for 560. thats what im going with. i dont think u can beat that. i have searched around alot. im ordering friday the first of october :fluffy:


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

tkvtec said:


> I will have to agree about the K1's... I love mine. Especially for the $$$. I like the weight and style. I've gotten lots of compliments, and ever since I started racing autocross I've seen them on lots of different cars including IS300, fiero, miata, etc.... I guess I don't have bad taste after all.


Dude.... I like your rims too. Do they come with center caps? How much did they cost?


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Offset also depends on wheel width. 40mm offset is different on a wheel thats 7" and a wheel thats 8".


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

STRATTON said:


> go to www.edgeracing.com go to flik wheels look at the blast-c 11.9 pounds each. with tires, mounted balanced, lug nuts, and centercaps to your door for 560.


exact same thing as rota slipstreams


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I know someone that has rotas on their turbod miatas and they are very light. He got 2 sets with tires for 800 bucks. 

They are very light and very cheap. 

I'm planing on geting a set my self...however they only have one set of wheels I've seen that are 17s all others are 15s and 16s


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

Binger said:


> I'm planing on geting a set my self...however they only have one set of wheels I've seen that are 17s all others are 15s and 16s


they were pretty much built with performance in mind IMO
you really shouldnt go any bigger than 17" on a B14...unless its just a show car


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^agreed you lose major side wall (very bumpy) and any bigger it lookes very unproportional and your brakes will look like you droped a ritz cackor behind it :thumbdwn:.................i say 16in. is perfect :thumbup:


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I have a set of 15" Gunmetal Rota Subzero's on my B14. Overall, I am damned happy with my purchase of the wheels. They look great, and were worth my money,


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

Forgive me for being a wheel noob, but I never considered that a wheel/tire combo that's actually lighter than stock can be had for ~500 dollars. That's the impression that I got from this thread. True?

I just always assumed that upgraded wheels are going to be heavier and slow you down, but someone in the first thread said the stock steel wheels are ~25+ pounds. So are these wheels that you guys are looking at that weigh <15 pounds actually making for a lighter overall whee/tire combo than stock?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

BikerFry said:


> Forgive me for being a wheel noob, but I never considered that a wheel/tire combo that's actually lighter than stock can be had for ~500 dollars. That's the impression that I got from this thread. True?
> 
> I just always assumed that upgraded wheels are going to be heavier and slow you down, but someone in the first thread said the stock steel wheels are ~25+ pounds. So are these wheels that you guys are looking at that weigh <15 pounds actually making for a lighter overall whee/tire combo than stock?


hell yes! the lighter the wheel it will accel. alot faster but if they are to light they can be prone to cracking


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you can read the article M Kojima wrote in NPM about unsprung wieght and it will explain everything to you

here ya go http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/march04/project200sx/

and stock SE-R wheels wiegh in at 17lbs iirc (pretty damn good for stock alloys)


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> you can read the article M Kojima wrote in NPM about unsprung wieght and it will explain everything to you
> 
> and stock SE-R wheels wiegh in at 17lbs iirc (pretty damn good for stock alloys)


REALLY! cuz shit i had to put those bastads on this weekend after i painted them and ill be damned if they are 17lbs. but yea npm he got the aixis........forget the name (mag light?) but 4 spoke. they are so bad ass


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

tires w/air and everything im sure they wiegh in more around 25-30lbs 

yup axis mag lites


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

mike should take those pieces of crap off that beutiful car of his and give them to me :thumbup:


----------



## sfhellwig (Feb 4, 2003)

Lighter wheels are also good for your brakes and suspension. Brakes have less mass to slow down and suspension is damping less unsprung weight. How much you will notice I don't know. It has been said every pound per wheel/tire that you lose is like losing 10 pounds of stationery weight. A 5lb. lighter wheel will make the car act like its 50lbs. lighter. I do not have after market wheels so I cannot comment.

edit: sorry, just read the link above. They explain alot beter than I did.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sfhellwig said:


> Lighter wheels are also good for your brakes and suspension. Brakes have less mass to slow down and suspension is damping less unsprung weight. How much you will notice I don't know. It has been said every pound per wheel/tire that you lose is like losing 10 pounds of stationery weight. A 5lb. lighter wheel will make the car act like its 50lbs. lighter. I do not have after market wheels so I cannot comment.


that is true but cant it also completly change the way your suspention acts? because you have less unsprung weight?


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

it will change it for the better
and it will put a lot less wear on suspension and brake parts, as Shelf said


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

If stocks are 17lbs, the total will likely be around 35-38 lbs.

New 15" Rotas (in the 10.5-11 lb range) will weight about 28 lbs with tires and air. The difference is pretty fantastic, but the Rota ultralight designs are usually 4-stud only.


----------



## stevja1 (Jan 25, 2004)

niky said:


> If stocks are 17lbs, the total will likely be around 35-38 lbs.
> 
> New 15" Rotas (in the 10.5-11 lb range) will weight about 28 lbs with tires and air. The difference is pretty fantastic, but the Rota ultralight designs are usually 4-stud only.


Like I said in my first post, last week, I weighed my stocks, and they were about 25 pounds on my scale, and the new 16" rims were 35. I forgot to mention thought that they had tires on them filled with air. 

I'll venture to say that those rota rims a bit lighter that 28 pounds.

Just to say though, I switched from my new 16"s to the old stock ones, and there was a big difference. It was like installing another underdrive pulley, but better. Not quite like installing the header though. It was amazing what a difference 20 pounds on the drive train made.


----------



## tkvtec (Apr 20, 2003)

stevja1 said:


> Dude.... I like your rims too. Do they come with center caps? How much did they cost?


No center caps, but I think you can get them cheap.
Those with Yok Parada Spec2's were like 1100 delivered, mounted, free repair, etc...

Another thing to consider with wheel tire weight is the tires you use.
Some tires are really heavy compared to others of the same size.


----------



## BRSGXE (Sep 19, 2004)

Since this is a subject of rims and tires, what would be the largest rim and tire size
I could go on my 97 Sentra without having clearance problems?


----------

